# Quilt case small glass sides



## phonewired (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a customer come in today and asked if I could make a small quilt case, glass sides and possibly glass top. Small size for quilt folded in 3rds. I guess it looks like a small coffee table to show off a quilt. Has anyone seen these or built it? Thank you, Noel.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't, but I would think a box is a box.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sounds like a display case… just sized for a quilt. 
Quilts come in different sizes, depending on overall size, thickness of material etc. so I guess it could be "quilt specific".

Here's a sample: http://quiltcurio.tripod.com/id2.html

and here's another: http://www.oakdiningtables.com/Amish_Mills/Display_Cases/2031_quilt_curio.htm

I'd never seen these before but, my, they are gorgeous. Is this what you are looking at building? Can't wait to see it- and read the blog you are going to write for us  (hint hint)


----------



## phonewired (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for the sites. This is going to be a new one form being quite new to any kind of quality work. I'm a primitives wood butcher at heart. Have a great day! Noel.


----------

